# Mis manufactured top bar



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

ops:gh:.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I know Mr. and Mrs. Manufactured to bar. Is this their Daughter? :lpf: Steam and a press will fix that! Soaking them up and pressing will too.


----------

